# Army Spc. Matthew R. Hennigan



## Dame (Jul 6, 2010)

> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Spc. Matthew R. Hennigan, 20, of Las Vegas, Nev., died June 30 at Forward Operating Base Shank, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered earlier in Tangi Valley, Afghanistan when enemy forces attacked his unit with machine gun fire.  He was assigned to 173rd Special Troops Battalion, 173rd Airborne Brigade Combat Team, Bamberg, Germany.



http://www.militarytimes.com/valor/army-spc-matthew-r-hennigan/4696403/

Rest in Peace young man.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2010)

R.I.P. Airborne.

F.M.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 6, 2010)

Rest in peace


----------



## car (Jul 6, 2010)

Moved thread here. 173rd Airborne is not SOF.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Jul 7, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 7, 2010)

Rest in peace, Airborne.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 7, 2010)

Rest easy Airborne, we've got the risers now !


----------

